
LinkedIn is down! - electric
http://www.linkedin.com/
======
rms
I wonder how much that image cost them.

<http://www.linkedin.com/img/pic/pic_li_wizard_411x389.gif>

~~~
mpc
it's pretty awesome, hopefully someone got paid well for it.

------
ijoshua
Oh noes! Write your congressperson!

